# Kill!Maim!Burn!-My Khorne Army WIP-Kill!Maim!Burn!



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome
Like Viscount Vash i too have a short attention span and have school/homework so dont expect this to be updated like, everyday. 
I have videos of its progress on youtube but ive only done one episode. wich is the building and lighting it up. Its more of a guide then a progress realy but meh.. 




but hopefully i can get a fair share done each weekend and please the allmighty Blood God(or if that doesnt work ill just have to make a sacrifice.... any volenteers?:wink

so to break the ice heres a Baneblade! nothing says hi more then a baneblade:biggrin:











It will be the center piece for my Chaos army called Daemons of attitude. 
(ill explain the name at a later date) 

its got moderate conversion work on it wich i will explain shortly on the next post.

Oh and Its not finished yet just so you dont jump to conclusions


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

So here we go...










on the top we have a Beserker captain with a terminator power maul

added the dude poking his head out

stuck the chaos star on top

the havoc launcher moves about

a defiler head piece on the TL bolters

replaced all lascannon and bolter muzzles with the chaos beast heads

added a symbol of khorne around the barrel

stuck rows of spikes across the hull

ok next picture










Stuck the round spike collar to the rim

More khorne icons

(cant see it very well) replaced the demolisher cannon with a defiler chest cannon.

Also i reposed the IG dudes that came with the baneblade too here they are








I couldnt resist!:laugh:

oh and just so you all know this baneblade is gonna light up with LEDS.

Also ive got glow paint wich could come in handy too










Comments and suggestions please!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good so far, nice bit of kit bashing.

I suggest yoou leave off the glow paint as that might detract from the LEDs a bit.

Im looking forward to seeing more from this very good start.

_*Vash.*_

PS. Good to know its not just me btw.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

found out i cant use the glow paint anyway.... it dries really rough and isnt the right colour for my scheme anyway  oh well


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

just because im bored:biggrin:

here is what i have in my army atm

1Terminator lord
1normal lord
1defiler
1baneblade (khorne's blood reaper)
15 CSM
12 Beserkers
5 terminators
5 possesed
2 chaos spawn
5 chaos raptors
demon prince
10 blood letters
5 blood hounds
1rhino


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good. Has the tank been converted so that the Demolisher cannon is on the other side of the hull?

The defiler head on the Heavy Bolter Turret is a nice touch.

Also you seem to have a rather large imperial eagle on the front of it. Heresy!. I have a idea how about you either attack it with a chainsword or chain some poor unfortuante Imperial lakey to the front of it!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking mighty fine and with the addition of leds and glowing paint this will definitely be a project I'll keep my eye on :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nothing better than a Baneblade to start things off, especially with cool conversion work. One thing I will point out however is the chaos star you have on the back of the main turret. Be careful with that. I had one on my Predator for a long time and it was nothing but a serious pain in the ass, caught my hand on it every time it was possible to do so, as did others


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> One thing I will point out however is the chaos star you have on the back of the main turret. Be careful with that. I had one on my Predator for a long time and it was nothing but a serious pain in the ass, caught my hand on it every time it was possible to do so, as did others


Ah im not worrying about that also i heard it brakes easily,so i reinforced it with steel rods to stop it bending and breaking in transport:biggrin:




Jacobite said:


> Looking good. Has the tank been converted so that the Demolisher cannon is on the other side of the hull?


no its just the camera doing that. :laugh:



Jacobite said:


> Also you seem to have a rather large imperial eagle on the front of it. Heresy!. I have a idea how about you either attack it with a chainsword or chain some poor unfortuante Imperial lakey to the front of it!


hmmm great idea!:grin: i didnt want to scrape it off because it would ruin the detail around it, but i can put another imperial guardsman in harms way again i suppose :laugh:


i try to be unique in my projects 

Thanks for the support everyone! Ego boost +1:good:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ok a small update! 

i have started to convert another imperial lackey to get chained/stuck on a spike to the front of the imperial eagle. he is going to have a custom blade sticking into his chest and other gruesome what nots.:grin:

i finished painting the other victims but ill post pictures another day.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ok i took some pictures of the victims!:biggrin:


















did a fair amount of conversion work on him, used a chaos flesh hook through his arm, loped off his other arm and stuck a massive knife i made into him :laugh:

im still gonna chain him to it as well.

some almost finished pictures of the other victims 

















also im just gonna show you my work environment, just because i can :victory:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok ive been slowly painting my terminators in the spare few hours i get in the week here are the results so far!























































Also i hope to get more of the trimming and bolts done on the Baneblade soon!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

small update

finished the icon bearer and started on the champion! also started on the possessed! im also thinking of repainting my old demon prince!

also while im here heres a shot of my army!









-Riandro :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dammit you need a better camera!!!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Dammit you need a better camera!!!



well seeming im doing this with my webcam i think its ok atm:laugh:

im only gonna use my camera for when the model is finished and complete, that is... when i get it fixed... 

you will have to put up with the webcam shots for now 

-Riandro


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it me or are all ur Termies holding their weapons in the wrong hands???

And seriously u need a better 'environment' theres barely enough room for the Baneblade


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

i think that all his picks are inverted. if you notice the slaaneshi head he used on the termi is also backwards


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice work, coming along solidly. I really like the work on the Baneblade. It's rather hard to make an imperial vehicle not look imperialistic at all, but you're well on your way. Keep up the good work. If you can get ahold of a good camera to take some shots of everything that would be great too.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

like i said above ill get my camera fixed for this


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Celebrate! for your eyes will no longer be tormented! managed to get my camera fixed!:victory:

oh and sorry bout not posting up pics of work recently... mums been in hospital...

anyway... on with the updates!

i decided it was time to redo my daemon prince! keep in mind i did this one a year and a bit ago










and here is the updated version!

















as you see its not finished yet but im getting there!
also thanks to Wraith for the power weapon tutorial!

now for a mass of other updates
here is mr gibbles! i have another one but he isnt photo worthy yet... hes called khorne jr!










here is my converted berserker skull champion 









and here is my chosen squad


















and finally 3 possessed!










phew thats quite good i think for one day! right the time is now... 02:00am where i live so.. if you dont mind i will... *falls asleep on keyboard*


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

cool, the only thing I've got to say is that the models look kinda muted and could use some more red, otherwise they look good


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey thanks but more red? what do you mean? you have to remember these are still wip though they don't look muted afterwards 

i think im gonna go do some more work the the big ol Khorne Blood reaper now!

thx anyway!
riandro


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Red is not an easy colour to paint but I find that inks can really help a lot.

What I do is exadurate highlight the modelfrom a bit darkr to a bit lighter than you would when finished, then put orange ink over the light areas and chestnut ink over the shadows. The ink (which you should still thin down of course) will smoothe out some of the extremes of the highlights. I don't use red ink at all because it's kind of pink. I'm pretty happy with the result on the sisters minis I'm currently working on.

Edited to remove pics. No reason to fill your WIP with my stuff


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

yes isee what you mean now and nice sisters btw but its chaos they are supposed to look dark and grubby


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually like the colouring on them myself. All you really need is some contrasting colour to make them pop and perhaps to highlight up the gold a bit more to separate the red out more clearly and you are set. Nice work Ri!


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Riandro said:


> hey thanks but more red? what do you mean? you have to remember these are still wip though they don't look muted afterwards
> 
> i think im gonna go do some more work the the big ol Khorne Blood reaper now!
> 
> ...


I'm just saying that they seem more brown than red.... :scratchhead: or is that just the basecoat?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i think its just the camera then.. they look fine here but probably when i highlight and paint other details like eyes pipes skulls horns and whatnot it will stand out more 

anyway on other news i assembled 5 raptors a khorne lord 2 flesh hounds and 5 bloodletters

and on the bad note... 
cats are bad for daemon princes...... knocked him of the table in my room and broke him apart in like 7 pieces... dammed cat :angry:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Pin him back together. My daemon prince is damn near indistructable. Although i cant say the same for his sword.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

thing is he was pinned.... he fell from my top shelf... which is like 6 foot from the floor...

Anyway i got him back together just need to repaint..... also i noticed the one of the horns on his head it bent quite badly.. oh well...

Rant over


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

right no new pictures cause the camera is out of batterys.. but ive cleard out he loft and put all my junk up there! its rather spacy and warm up there! ((seeming i live in the UK its either cold or raining here :laugh)

hope to get pics soon!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

There coming on really well. The baneblade is looking awesome. Same gos for the termes. Keep it up


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ok Update!

Ive been paintin some more in the little time i have! ill see if i can post them up tomorrow though as ive got to sleep now!

Also im getting some of the new daemons on the saterday!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ok to Start off here is my new painting place! yeah i know the walls are vomit orange....:laugh:










anyway onto other things!

im still on the learning curve with my new camera so please dont scream at me for blurry photos!:victory:














































also ive been playing around with inks and water effect to try and do a more relistic blood effect, i think it turned out ok on my chosen and my possessed! 

























also tried doing the sum wings









also here is something me and a freind made last weekend!

















here is to hope that i can do some more then! :victory:

C&C welcome


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

That all looks good. Lots of progress! Great baneblade too.

You might want to put the basing sand on your models before painting them. You have sand going up their legs a bit there and you may damage the paint a bit getting rid of it.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey thanks  ive allways based after painting for some reason that escapes me :laugh:

its rather easy to get it off anyway, its only watered down PVA glue.

cheers!

-Riandro


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking good. They are all coming on nicely. Keep it up


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ok after a day i bought him i have painted him :laugh:

here he is! the one! the only! 




SKULLTAKER!



















im working on another 30 odd daemons as well

so wish me luck oh and C&C please!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks really good. Hats off to you.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

why thank you! i hope to get the masque finished today


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Fucking nice skulltaker! I like your scorpion as well. I want one now :laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh nice skulltaker bob/ riandro , when you basing him / it ?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks every one  

and hi Bob! glad you dropped by :laugh:

i should be basing him after school 2mozz maybe, that is if i not thinking of doing sumint speacial with it

oh and just call me Rob, Bob :biggrin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hey rob ive found a chaos dredanought somewhere , i think my m8 gave me it

ill sell you it for £12 thats £18 off the original price what do you say?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

im afraid its gonna be a no.... at the moment.... because of 3 reasons

1.i never liked the looks of the chaos dreadnaught 

2.i dont like the rules for the dreadnaught

3.i dont have the money for they dreadnaught

also u still coming thursday?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh, what time?

ill be over about 11

can i bring my tyranid dex?


----------



## Lord Ornlu (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey man that's some nice modelling u r doing there. I belive u r baneblade is briliant however it should carry more artifacts and honours as it will be the flagtank of u r army and also the largest thing in it. Nice work though. Congratulations again. By the way keep it up at ur humour. nice joke with Kharn.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Hey, I love the baneblade, I'm in the process of making mine a lot more chaosy (corpses, limbs general deadness cos thats chaos for ye) and this helps to see what others have done, so thanks. Just outa interest, what rules do you use for it? the forge world ones, apocalypse or modded it using the vehicle design rules? Thanks.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Honking_Elephant said:


> Hey, I love the baneblade, I'm in the process of making mine a lot more chaosy (corpses, limbs general deadness cos thats chaos for ye) and this helps to see what others have done, so thanks. Just outa interest, what rules do you use for it? the forge world ones, apocalypse or modded it using the vehicle design rules? Thanks.



i havent quite finished with my 'blood' blade yet, still got more IG corpse's on it yet, add more spikyness in general and then get the sucker to finially light up with a chaos green glow :laugh:

as for the rules it uses the same rules as the plauge reaper except for the pus cannon. mine just has a normal cannon, so i upped the points to 500 instead of 450 

hope that helps!

oh btw what is in your chaos army at the moment? and wich god if any do you worship?


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Yeah that does thanks. The link on my sig takes you to my army  and my army is a mix of units, but I do prefer Khorne, so my paint scheme is influenced by that.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Great work!

I love the tank , crushed preacher.

The skull taker is to die for, amazing :good:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it's all looking good man, nice scorpion, love it! Skulltaker looks good, but I'd go with a different colour from the red shoulder pauldrons... too much red really! other than that, looks good!


----------

